# [Erfahrungsbericht] nuJubilee 35/nuJubilee AW-35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX *Updated*



## B0MB3RPIL0T (19. Juli 2010)

Nubert nuJubilee 35/nuJubilee AW-35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhaltsverzeichnis


Einführung
Technische Daten
Impressionen
Nubert NuJubilee 35
Nubert NuJubilee AW-35
Denon PMA-710AE
Asus Xonar Essence STX
 
Testumgebung
Klang
Fazit
Nubert NuJubilee 35
Nubert NuJubilee AW-35
Denon PMA-710AE
Asus Xonar Essence STX
 


 Einführung
​Auf der Suche nach einem qualifiziertem Lautsprecherpaar welches als Ersatz meines Logitech Z-5500 dienen sollte, bin ich auf die Jubiläums Lautsprecher der Firma Nubert gestoßen, die nuJubilee 35. Nach langen recherchen und dem lesen von Reviews habe ich sie kurzerhand bestellt.
Leider habe ich genau den Zeitraum erwischt in welcher die Lieferung der Chassis sich extrem verzögert hat.. Angekündigt für die Kalenderwoche 27 wurden sie zur Freude meiner schon in der KW 26 geliefert.
Der schon zwei Wochen früher gelieferte Denon PMA-710AE hatte bereits seinen Platz eingenommen und wartete schon sehnsüchtig darauf die nuJu's in Schwingungen zu versetzen 
Urplötzlich musste ich mit entsetzen feststellen, dass die Wiedergabe-Quelle, also mein Computer, durch den Onboard-Sound, nunja, zu den schlechteren zählt. Schnell informiert welche Soundkarte das Optimum an Qualität bietet, die Finanzen gecheckt und letztendlich die Asus Xonar Essence STX aufgrund ihrer durchweg sehr guten Bewertungen bestellt.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Technische Daten
​Hier die Technischen Daten der Lautsprecher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Folgend die Technischen Daten des Subwoofers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Hier die des Vollverstärkers:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich noch die wichtigsten Details zum Verstärker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ergänzend noch der Lieferumfang der Asus Xonar Essence STX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Impressionen
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als ich den 50cm hohen, 45cm breiten, 60cm tiefen und 23kg schweren Kartons vom Postboten in Empfängnis nahm, war ich doch sehr überrascht wie viel Anziehungskraft daran hängt..
Direkt im Anschluss beim Öffnen des Kartons grinste mir das nubische Maskottchen mit dem niedlichen Namen "nubi" entgegen  (rund 5cm hoch).​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die wirklich sehr gut verpackten nuJu's haben den Weg aus dem Schwabenland bis ins Rheinland ohne eine Macke überstanden. Das Verpackungsmaterial bestand aus einem schwammähnlichen (aber doch sehr stabilen) Materials, welches wohl extra für die Lautsprecher angefertigt wurde, da sich die Teile perfekt an die Box schmiegten. (Leider habe ich von diesem Material keine Bilder gemacht )​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Nunja, in folgendem kommen die Bilder der von Nubert hergestellten NuJubilee 35:​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
An diesen Bildern ist schön zu erkennen, das die Verarbeitung wirklich tadellos ist!​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Dieser Bi-Wiring/Bi-Amping Anschlussterminal ist der Preisklasse entsprechend sehr qualitativ.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auf dem Aufkleber sieht man nochmal die Wirkung des Wahlschalters und die wichtigsten Leistungsdaten. Die Lautsprecher werden sogar noch anhand ihres Aufbaus bzw. Abstrahlwinkels als links oder rechts einzusetzende Box gekennzeichnet.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Dies sind die von Nubert mitgelieferten sogenannten "Behelfskabel". Sie haben einen Querschnitt von 2 x 0,75mm².​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auf der Produktseite von den NuJubilee's wird empfehlt, Kabel mit einem  höheren Querschnitt zu benutzen, natürlich aus dem  Nubert-Zubehörprogramm .
Ehrlich gesagt konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe mir 10 Meter nuCable LS Studioline gegönnt. 2 x 4,00mm².​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Direkt im Anschluss die Bilder von dem ideal zu den NuJubilee's passenden Bassisten, der NuJubilee AW-35:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Kommen wir nun zu den Bildern von dem kleinen Kraftwerk in Aluminium-Gewand aus dem Hause Denon:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Und nun noch zwei Bilder der Asus Xonar Essence STX:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Testumgebung


Mein bescheidenes Kämmerchen dient bei diesem Test als Testumgebung. Folgend zwei Bilder zur Veranschaulichung:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Kabelsalat bitte ingorieren​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Abstand von Box zu Box beträgt 2,40m und der Abstand zwischen Box und dem Hörplatz rund 2,50m.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Klang


Klangwahlschalter (Lautsprecher): sanft
Quelllautstärke: 75%
Lautstärke: 9:30 Uhr-Stellung
Source Direct: eingeschaltet
​Wie klingt es? Nunja, allgemein kann man sagen das sich diese 1000€ teure Kombination erstmal viel, viel größer anhört als man aus den relativ geringen Abmessungen der Kompaktboxen erwartet. Die Präzision des gewaltigen Bassfundamentes ist beeindruckend. Der 25cm Brüllwürfel des Z-5500 ist kein Gegner für die 18cm Langhubchassis der NuJubilee 35. Dieser Bass der Z-5500 wirkte immer "to much" und es kam auch kein schöner trockener/knackiger Bass wie bei den Kontrahenten heraus, sondern ein andauerndes Dröhnen der feinsten Sorte.
Die Höhen sind klar und deutlich, und bringen ein herliches "Mittendrin"-Gefühl mit sich. Hochqualitative Live-Aufnahmen lassen Gänsehaut  aufkommen. Wirklich sehr beeindruckende Räumlichkeit! Die hohe Auflösung an Details zeigt viele Fassetten eines jeden Stückes. Man wird überrascht sein, wenn man von weniger hochwertigeren Lautsprechern auf solch ein Paar umsteigt wie viele Details man vorher einfach garnicht wahrgenommen hat.
Wenn man schlechtes Quellmaterial wiedergibt, werden Rauschen und Kratzen gnadenlos entlarvt. Unkomprimiertes Quellmaterial widerrum machen nun beim Hören natürlich einiges her!

Summa summarum:

Ich höre wieder Musik

_
Update 11.08.10_

Subwoofer-Einstellungen:
Phase: 180°
Low Cut: 32Hz
Soft Clipping: On
Power: Auto
Laustärke: 11:30 Uhr-Stellung
obere Grenzfrequenz: 10 Uhr-Stellung (ca. 80Hz)
Bem.: Angeschlossen über PreOut des Verstärkers an LineIn


Der schwarz matte nuJubilee AW-35 ist die ideale Ergänzung für die nuJubilee 35 in jeglichen Hinsichten. Kraftvoll, voluminös und präzise sind die Schlagworte die einem beim ersten Hören gleich einfallen. Ob bei dahingleitenden Raumschiffen wie man sie aus Star Wars kennt, oder Musik, der AW-35 bringt genau den Tiefgang/Kickbass, der mir vorher persöhnlich einfach gefehlt hat. Der AW-35 gibt Bässe druckvoll, schnell und sehr präzise wieder. Schnelle Techno-Tracks mit tiefen Beats und schnellen Rhythmen sind keine Probleme für den kräftigen Dynamiker. Ebenso bewundernswert ist die Räumlichkeit des Jubiläums-Woofers, er füllt den ganzen Raum mit einem ausgewogenem, nicht dröhnenden, jedoch knackigem Bass. Bei einer unglücklichen Aufstellung kann es passieren, das der Bass einem entweder zu mager erscheint, oder es aber anfängt zu dröhnen.​

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Fazit

Die Kombination aus den Nubert NuJubilee 35, dem AW-35, dem Denon PMA-710AE und der Asus Xonar Essence STX bildet eine relativ kostengünstige, jedoch eine sehr leistungsstarke und wohlklingende 2.1-Anlage. Wer Wert auf Qualität legt und nicht die besten Platzverhältnisse bieten kann, darf hier bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Hierbei ist anzumerken, dass ich leider keine Möglichkeit hatte das System mit einem anderen zu vergleichen. Den Verstärker und die Soundkarte kann ich bedingunslos empfehlen.Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss. Bei den Lautsprechern heißt es jedoch probehören, da jeder sein individuelles Hörempfinden hat. Bei Nubert ist Probehören kein Problem, da man bei nicht gefallen der Lautsprecher diese einfach nach 4 Wochen zurückschicken kann.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Nubert Nujubilee 35
​Mit der NuJubilee 35 hat Nubert einen für jedermann erschwinglichen Lautsprecher ins Programm aufgenommen der es richtig krachen lässt. Knackige Bässe, stimmige Mitten und individuell einstellbare Höhen (brillant/linear/sanft) sind die Schlüsselqualifikation für höchsten Klanggenuss. Optisch macht sie auch einiges her, der Hersteller bietet verschieden farbige Lautsprecher-Gitter (Mattschwarz/Azurblau/Bordeauxrot/Nubertgelb/Limettegrün/Alusilber) an, sodass Freunde der Farbe auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Die Nubert Speaker Factory hält ihr Versprechen und hat wirklich "ehrliche" Lautsprecher im Portfolio.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Nubert NuJubilee AW-35


Der fernbedienbare Aktiv-Subwoofer aus dem Hause Nubert, der NuJubilee AW-35, weis mit den Worten Kraft, Volumen und Präzision anzufangen. Wenn er an den jeweiligen Geschmack des Hörers bzw. an den Raum angepasst ist, versprüht dieser Bassist pure Hörfreude. Er schmeichelt den NuJubilee 35 einen ausgewogenen, gut gestaffelten Tiefgang zu.
Das unterdimensioniert erscheinende 22cm Langhubchassis lässt alle Zweifel von sich fallen wenn es seine gewaltigen 30mm Membranhub ausspielen darf.
Kurzum, die perfekte Ergänzung für diejenigen, die einen harmonischen Tiefgang benötigen und nicht zu tief in die Geldtasche greifen möchten.
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Denon PMA-710AE
​Das Klein-Kraftwerk aus dem Hause Denon bietet sich als Grundlage für eine leistungsstarke Stereo-Anlage. Mit seinen zahlreichen Anschlüssen bietet er genügend Platz für Quellgeräte. Die hochwertige Frontplatte, wahlweise in silber oder schwarz (jeweils gebürstet), verleiht dem Gerät einen zeitlosen aber dennoch edlen Look. Alle Regler und Knöpfe bestehen aus hochwertigem Kunststoff.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Asus Xonar Essence STX
​Die Asus Xonar Essence bietet wohl höchste Klangqualität auf dem Soundkartenmarkt. Mich hat sie auf ganzer Linie überzeugt, glasklare Höhen, trockene Bässe, einfache einen rundum schönen Klang. Wer allerdings mehr Filme sieht als wie Musik hört, ist mit einer anderen Xonar Soundkarte besser bedient.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


Wer Anregungen hat oder Fehler findet meldet sich bitte!
Seit gnädig, ist mein erster Test 

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennis​


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Bilderspeicher 1


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Bilderspeicher 2


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Bilderspeicher 3


----------



## Elkgrin (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Einfach eine der schönsten Boxen "out there" *schwärm*. Schöne Fotos, jetzt nur noch ein Paar Stands und Bude umräumen 

Loudness on und Source Direct off? So beabsichtigt? ^^

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit den tollen Lautsprechern!


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Huch, Loudness natürlich ebenso ausgeschaltet wie Source Direct


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Hallo!
Erstmal vielen Dank an dich für die große Mühe die du dir gegeben hast. Ich finde es immer sehr begrüßenswert wenn sich User dazu aufraffen hier mal einen test zu ihren neuen Geräten zu posten.

Erstmal das Positive:

Schöne Bilder! Die Bilder veranschaulichen sehr gut die Qualität der gekauften Geräte und bieten auch einen guten Eindruck deiner Gegebenheiten.

Weiterhin finde ich deine Einleitung sehr gut. Ich mache das ja selbst in meinen Tests immer recht ausführlich, da ich es für wichtig halte, dem Leser zu erläutern wie die bisherigen Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet der getesten Produkte sind. So kann man sich als Leser ein gutes Urteil darüber bilden, wie man deine Einschätzungen zu werten hat. 

Nun zum Negativen:

Die Klangbeschreibung und Beurteilung kommt viel zu kurz für einen _Test_ einer HiFi-Anlage. In dieser Form ist das leider nicht wirklich als Test zu werten, der (von dir auch gewählte) Begriff "Impression" trifft es da eher.

Es fehlt die objektive Kritik an den Produkten. Sicher ist man erstmal total zufrieden wenn man sich sowas teures neu kauft und meckert nicht gleich daran rum. Aber bei objektiver Betrachtung finden sich (vor allem in dieser Preisklasse) auch immer Schwachstellen die man in so einem Test auch immer mit ansprechen sollte. Ich weiß, dass ist sehr schwer zu realisieren, fiel mir bei meinem ersten Test auch sehr schwer. Aber so macht so ein Test halt immer den Eindruck einer einzigen Lob-Hudelei.

Hast du dich auch nach Alternativen zu den von dir gekauften Produkten umgesehen? Wenn ja, welche Alternativen waren das und warum hast du dich letztendlich für deine Kombination entschieden?

Dann noch ein paar Anmerkungen die ich nicht als negatives oder positives Feedback einordnen möchte, da es einfach eine Einstellungssache und Frage des Geschmacks ist:

Deine Aufstellung der Lautsprecher ist extrem suboptimal. Sie stehen auf dem Boden viel zu tief (verfälschtes Klangbild!!!) und sie stehen viel zu nah beieinander (du bekommst absolut keine Bühnendarstellung). Besorg dir schnellstmöglich Lautsprecherständer und stell die Teile vernünftig auf! Du verschenkst so *massig* klangliches Potential!
Ich hatte das Problem bei mir Anfangs auch, da ich keinen Platz hatte meine Lautsprecher ordentlich aufzustellen. Allerdings hatte ich zu der Zeit nur Magnat Monitor 220 für 90€/Paar.
Für dieNuJubilee ist so eine Aufstellung absolut Fragwürdig!

Ich zitiere mal aus deinem NuJubilee-Fazit:



> Die Nubert Speaker Factory hält ihr Versprechen und hat wirklich "ehrliche" Lautsprecher im Portfolio.



Das klingt für mich so, als würdest du bewusst zu klangneutralen Lautsprechern gegriffen haben.
Warum greifst du dann so krass in den Klang mittels Klangregelung ein? (Loudness, Bass auf 3Uhr, Treble auf 12Uhr) Da hättest du dir diese Investition auch sparen können und bei dem Z-5500 bleiben können, denn das hat so eine klangliche Abstimmung.
Versuch einfach mal eine Weile mit "Source Direct" zu hören. Sicher, die Umstellung ist anfangs etwas schwierig wenn man von so einem Mist wie dem Logitech-Zeug kommt, aber nach einer Weile wirst du erstaunt sein, wie viel besser Musik klingt, wenn man sie sich so anhört, wie es der Künstler und der Produzent wollten.
Die Bass- und Treble-Regler sind dazu da, um räumliche Klangeinbußen _dezent_ auszugleichen. Die Loudness-Schaltung halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn. Eigentlich ist sie dazu gedacht, die Musik auch bei leisen Pegeln linear zu halten, da das menschliche Ohr unempfindlicher für Tiefen und Höhen ist.
Aber warum sollte man seinem Ohr etwas vorgaukeln? Loudness zerstört völlig den Charakter der Musik.

Also ich empfehle dir an deinem Denon den Schalter "Source Direct" zu aktivieren und dich an natürliche Musikwiedergabe zu gewöhnen. Damit hast du auf Dauer mehr Spaß! Wenn der Produzent nen ordentich dicken Bass irgendwo haben wollte dann wirst du den auch bei "Source Direct" bekommen.

Aber viel wichtiger ist erstmal eine bessere Aufstellung der Lautsprecher. So macht das zur Zeit alles noch keinen Sinn.


Und dann möchte ich deinem folgenden Satz noch widersprechen:



> Dieser Bi-Wiring/Bi-Amping Anschlussterminal sucht in dieser Preisklasse seinesgleichen.



Kann ich garnicht bestätigen. Meine Magnat Quantum 603 haben (abgesehen von der Schaltung zur Höhenanpassung) ein hochwertigeres Anschlussterminal  (Bild siehe Anhang)

Ich würde eher sagen, die Anschlussterminals entsprechen qualitätsmäßig der Preisklasse.

Ich hoffe du fasst meine kritischen Worte jetz nicht als persönlichen Angriff auf. Ich will dir nur zeigen, was man noch besser machen könnte an deinem Test.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Test] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Kritik dankend angenommen 

Die Aufstellung wird sich in geraumer Zeit sowieso ändern, die Wandhalterungen sind schon bestellt.
Sobald die Lautsprecher ihren richtigen Platz gefunden haben, werde ich  den Bericht korrigieren und einen weiteren Punkt zum Thema Aufstellung  hinzufügen.

Desweiteren hast du Recht, dass ich eine passendere Betitelung hätte aussuchen sollen . *Fixed*

Zum Thema Loudness muss ich sagen, das dieser bisher noch garnicht aktiv war . Muss dir aber zustimmen das dieser das natürliche Klangbild zerstört.

Achja und die Terminals sind Geschmackssache.. Meiner Meinung nach sind die der NuJu's hochwertiger..

Schönes Wochenende noch!

Dennis


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Netter Erfahrungsbericht, allerdings hättest du dir bei der Aufstellung eine Klang"beschreibung" auch sparen können .


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Ganz guter Einstand ins Forum, die Bilder sind gut. Aber das ein kleiner PMA 710 AE gleich ein Kraftwerk ist, wusste ich nicht... Und wie A-F-i schon angesprochen hat: Die Aufstellung ist mehr als suboptimal. 

Zudem sollte man bei so einer Kombination auch wirklich mal auf den Klang eingehen.

Außerdem sind Kabelbrücken beim Anschlussterminal meist hochwertiger als solche Messingplättchen, aber diese hab Ich bei den Klipsch RF 82 auch. (Typisch Amerikaner )


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Ja schöner bericht, aber ich muss ich Devil anschliesen, nen Kraftwerk oder Leistungsstark ist in meinen Augen und Ohren was komplett anderes, der Denon ist nen kleiner feiner Verstärker fürs Jugendzimmer


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Danke für die Kritik, aber meint ihr nicht, dass es nich reicht ein und den selben Punkt einmal anzusprechen und nicht drei mal 

Wie ich schon gesagt hatte werde ich in geraumer Zeit ein Update in Sachen Aufstellung einbringen.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*

Das Update in Sachen Testumgebung ist eingefügt.

Desweiteren wurden ein paar Rechtschreibfehler und formale Sachen behoben.

Demnächst wird es wahrscheinlich noch ein Update geben (NuJubilee AW-35).


MfG
Dennis


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (9. August 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] nuJubilee 35/AW-35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX *Updated**

Morgen wird der zu dem System passende Subwoofer geliefert, der nuJubilee AW-35.

Ein Update wird also noch kommen...


MfG
Dennis


----------



## nfsgame (9. August 2010)

Bevor du weiter Geld reinpumpst: Stell die erstmal richtig auf ...


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (9. August 2010)

Bevor du nochmal schreibst, liest du zuerst den ersten Post ganz durch .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. August 2010)

Und was ändert das nochmalige Lesen deines ersten Posts an der Tatsache, dass du deine Lautsprecher einfach unglücklich aufgebaut hast? Die hängen einfach viel zu hoch, darunter leidet der Klangcharakter erheblich.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (10. August 2010)

Stehen die Lautsprecher für euch selbst dann nicht richtig, auch wenn die Lautsprecher passend zum Abstrahlwinkel von ± 5° vertikal und 5-15° horizontal aufgestellt sind?

Mir leuchtet zwar ein, das sich die Aufstellung am Boden sehr negativ auf die Klangeigenschaften ausgewirkt hat, aber ich kann mit bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen was einer solchen Positionierung entgegen spricht..

Anbei die Frage an die Kritiker: Habt ihr vergleichbare Lautsprecher auch mal auf 1,75m Höhe-Unterkante (30cm Luft nach oben + 10cm Luft nach hinten fürs Bassreflexrohr) aufgestellt?


Macht et jut ,
Dennis


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. August 2010)

> aber ich kann mit bestem Willen nicht nachvollziehen was einer solchen Positionierung entgegen spricht..



ganz einfach, der Hochtöner ist viel zu hoch angeordnet. Hohe Töne kann das Gehär besser orten als tiefe. Daher spielt vor allem der Hochtöner eine Rolle für die Ortbarkeit. Da der Hochtöner aber bei dir weit über der Ohrhöhe liegt hörst du die Musik immer "von oben kommend". Dadurch geht einfach das "Mittendrin-Gefühl" verloren. Außerdem wird der Hochton etwas abgedämpft, wenn der Schallweg des Tieftöners im Weg steht. Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall eine Aufstellung auf Ohrhöhe, nur damit wirst du das volle Potential der Räumlichkeitsdarstellung der Nubis erfahren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Anbei die Frage an die Kritiker: Habt ihr vergleichbare Lautsprecher auch mal auf 1,75m Höhe-Unterkante (30cm Luft nach oben + 10cm Luft nach hinten fürs Bassreflexrohr) aufgestellt?
> 
> 
> Macht et jut ,
> Dennis


 Meine bekommen immer mindeten 30cm von Rück- und eitenand .

orry für die fehlenden Buchtaben, meine G15 hat o halb gehimmelt...


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (10. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,
schon klar, das 30cm Luft (und mehr) in allen schon fast Vorraussetzung für eine ausgewogene Klangcharakteristik ist, aber was soll sonst gemacht werden wenn keine weiteren Optionen zur Auswahl stehen..


Nochmal zur Aufstellung..

Ich hatte die Nubis nun mal testweise auf 1m Höhe-Unterkante positioniert. Das Klangbild/Die Ortbarkeit (das "Mittendrin-Gefühl") hat sich wirklich nur geringfügig verbessert. Liegt wahrscheinlich einfach an den Gegebenheiten in meinem Zimmer (z.B. Dachschräge). Diese minimalistische Verschlechterung nehme ich gerne in Kauf, dafür dass die Lautsprecher nicht einem den Platz am Boden wegnehmen.


Friede? 


MfG
Dennis


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (11. August 2010)

So, nach dem Probehören ist das Update zu dem AW-35 nun online.

Wie immer ist Kritik/Lob gern gelesen 


MfG
Dennis


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

Ganz gut, Bilder klasse. Aber dennoch gerade bei Lautsprechern sollte man mehr zum Klang schreiben. Und 2-3 Tage nachdem der Sub da ist gleich nen Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben ist etwas unprofessionell.

Zudem ist der Subwoofer enorm hässlich


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (12. August 2010)

Hier geht es weder noch Professionalität noch um objektives Gefallen eines Jeden einzelnen 

Zum Klang kann ich nur sagen das ich auf Qualität statt auf Quantität setzte.. In deinem eigenen Test findet man zwar eine mehr oder weniger ausführliche Beschreibung, aber alles in allem, kommt exakt das selbe bei raus.

Habe die Klang-beschreibung nochmals ein wenig angepasst.


Schönen Abend noch!

Dennis


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Zum Klang kann ich nur sagen das ich auf Qualität statt auf Quantität setzte.. In deinem eigenen Test findet man zwar eine mehr oder weniger ausführliche Beschreibung, aber alles in allem, kommt exakt das selbe bei raus.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (12. August 2010)

Dabei musst du natürlich beachten, dass die Qualität in Relation zu meiner Erfahrung in Sachen HiFi steht..


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Dabei musst du natürlich beachten, dass die Qualität in Relation zu meiner Erfahrung in Sachen HiFi steht..



Haste dein Hals nochmal aus der Schlinge gezogen...


----------



## 8800 GT (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Kabelbrücken beim Anschlussterminal meist hochwertiger als solche Messingplättchen, aber diese hab Ich bei den Klipsch RF 82 auch. (Typisch Amerikaner )


Mh, selbst bei der günstigeren Nubox reihe kommen Kabelbrücken und keine Messingplättchen zum einsatz

@ Thread Ersteller: Schöne Impressionen, interessant zu lesen


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Nubert nuJubilee 35 + Denon PMA-710AE + Asus Xonar Essence STX*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Mh, selbst bei der günstigeren Nubox reihe kommen Kabelbrücken und keine Messingplättchen zum einsatz




OMG...  Da seh ich keinen Sinn drin, bei den Jubilees nur Plättchen zu verbauen.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. August 2010)

Sind wir da nich bei dem Mhythos, dass unglaublich teure Kabel einen besseren Klang liefern


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Sind wir da nich bei dem Mhythos, dass unglaublich teure Kabel einen besseren Klang liefern



Wer hat was von teuren Kabeln (bzw. fachlich richtig nennt man diese Leitungen) gesagt?


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. August 2010)

Im wollte damit ich sagen, dass besseres (teureres) Leitmaterial nicht gleich bedeutet das der Klang auch besser wird.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Im wollte damit ich sagen, dass besseres (teureres) Leitmaterial nicht gleich bedeutet das der Klang auch besser wird.



Kabel und Brücken erfüllen den gleichen Zweck, Klang kann sich gar nicht ändern... alles Voodoo. Geht halt eher um Optik und das Finish bzw. die Liebe zum Detail


----------

